# Wifi & lan router os?



## oh2emd (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm looking OS to replace my old Asus router. It's simply too slow when transferring files over LAN.

Found this: https://opnsense.org/ , is this what I'm looking for?


----------



## Horani (Dec 5, 2016)

I personally use OpenBSD and pfSense... There are many possibilities, really depends on many factors.
OpenBSD might not be the best choice for Wifi. I would also look at Mikrotik for easy LAN/Wifi combo solution.


----------



## rudelgurke (Dec 27, 2016)

Previously I've used Lancom's LCOS which is a true pain, specially considering the price they're charging, since some months I'm quite happy with OpenWRT on a cheap WiFi access point.
So maybe consider this an option as well.


----------



## Remington (Dec 28, 2016)

I use pfSense since it's based on FreeBSD.  It works great!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2016)

I'd buy a proper wireless access-point. Easy to install, maintain and replace in the future, less fuss. Then for your internet uplink you can use any old PC with 2 network cards and pfSense, OpnSense or just a plain FreeBSD. Get a decent gigabit switch and gigabit capable network cards (don't be stingy, get some Intel cards).


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 28, 2016)

The best bet is either separating AP and router or putting them together.

In the 1st case you should look at what is supported by https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-wifi-build. I guess your best bet is TP-Link Archer C7 v2, although the Wifi doesn't work (the Wifi card is AFAIK mPCI-e, you can replace it with a card supported on FreeBSD). For a router I'd buy Edgerouter Lite (works fine on FreeBSD, but does only about 150-200Mbps), or PC Engines APU2 (if you need it to do more than 200Mbps).

In the 2nd case (which is what I have) just buy APU2 and get a supported Wifi card.


----------



## Remington (Dec 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'd buy a proper wireless access-point. Easy to install, maintain and replace in the future, less fuss. Then for your internet uplink you can use any old PC with 2 network cards and pfSense, OpnSense or just a plain FreeBSD. Get a decent gigabit switch and gigabit capable network cards (don't be stingy, get some Intel cards).



Or get Qotom-Q190G4 mini pc with 4 Intel LAN ports.  I use it as a home router with a switch and WiFi AP.  It's faster than top-of-the-line home routers on the market.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'd buy a proper wireless access-point. Easy to install, maintain and replace in the future, less fuss. Then for your internet uplink you can use any old PC with 2 network cards and pfSense, OpnSense or just a plain FreeBSD. Get a decent gigabit switch and gigabit capable network cards (don't be stingy, get some Intel cards).


That's what I used to do and wish I still did. The only reason I don't now is I was given some hardware and I've regretted it ever since.

It's a little strange to ask this question on an OS forum that handles all that.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 28, 2016)

I use pfSense for my firewall/router and I think the fact that out of the box is is ready to be internet facing is fantastic.
I see people on here using FreeBSD 7 with a web server and directly facing the internet and I cringe. Just because your using FreeBSD does not mean your automatically protected. You have to know how to set it up securely and keep it up to date and patched.

Here is another spin to checkout.
https://bsdrp.net/


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 28, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> I use pfSense for my firewall/router and I think the fact that out of the box is is ready to be internet facing is fantastic.
> I see people on here using FreeBSD 7 with a web server and directly facing the internet and I cringe. Just because your using FreeBSD does not mean your automatically protected. You have to know how to set it up securely and keep it up to date and patched.
> 
> Here is another spin to checkout.
> https://bsdrp.net/


I'd say more - just because you use FreeBSD it probably means you're badly protected.
It's good that HardenedBSD is trying to fix FreeBSD and it's bad that some FreeBSD developers don't want to merge HardenedBSD's improvements.

I hope this is not the beginning of shitstorm.


----------

